# Alpage AA-4000 nesesito el diagrama para saber los valores de algunos componentes



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ago 12, 2012)

que tal compañeros del foro, nesesito de su ayuda para encontrar el diagrama de el aplificador (alpage aa-4000) tengo algunos componentes en mal estado y no se puede ver su valor para remplasarlos. si alguien tiene uno igual o tiene el diagrama les agradeceria su colaboracion de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2012)

No se ve tu amplificador


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ago 12, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 77947
esta es la foto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 12, 2012)

ese esquema esta dificil , revisa por aqui, 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,6/

jaja estas en yo-reparo vi tu mensaje don mago


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ago 12, 2012)

si es que necesito ese diagrama a como de lugar su majestad


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 12, 2012)

en la pagina que te puse ,buscalo pero no por marca, sino en los archivos sueltos,esta medio desordenado ,quizas este..
y las dos salidas estan mal,porque puedes copiar de la salida que funcione,si es que funciona


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ago 12, 2012)

estoy buscando y no encuentro nada


bueno aunque sea fogonazo deve saver algo sobre este amplificador nesesito repararlo


----------

